# Everybody loves the log cabin



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

But mostly the cats. They seem to think it is their own personal kitty condo and to be honest - it is!
The bats moved in not long after we did and we are still trying to convince them to LIVE SOMEWHERE ELSE, but they like the big bat house better than the little ones from Lowe's.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh Wow! I would too, minus the bat!!! I know bats are wonderful creatures, but...


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

What a neat place!! The kitties must love all the fun high up perches to hang out on! Is this your home? What does the outside look like?


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Ahhhhhh,bats in the house! Be careful.It's very dangerous!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Beautiful place. Looks like all kinds of great vantage point for your kitties to survey their domain.


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

Our cats loved my in-laws cabin, which looks a lot like a few of your pictures. Lovely cabin.
Be careful of Bat Bugs...very similar to bed bugs.

It's tought to make a house air tight enough to keep the bats out.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Beautiful!
Owning a log cabin has been my son's dream since he was in 13 years old!
He still has it on his life list and is working hard to earn it!
I cant wait to show him your pictures!


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh heavens! Bats inside! I sure hope the cats have their rabies shots!! 

It's funny because someone on the Newf forum was just asking why bother with rabies shots for indoor cats. I guess you have proof of why!!

The house looks very cool! And your kitties are cuties.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Wow! The cats are having a blast with those bats! I know mine probably would go crazy with them, especially my oldest boy. I would probably have a massive heart attack if I saw a bat hanging out in my house!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is a beautiful home and my cats are sitting here very jealous of your cats. That bat scares me to death, I have a fear of them flying down into my face or biting me.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Whoa!! There is a bat in your cabin!!!!haha


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

WOW what a lovely cabin 
I like bats but would feel diferently if they were in my house lol
could you not get a rodent repeller of somesort that emits a high frequency sound 
perhaps they would chose to live elsewhere then


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

Great pics. Those cats look very comfy. I love bats. Isn't there an enviromental agency you could call for that? Can't be safe having them there? Do they leave at all?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

*Bat house*

The bats hibernate in caves during the winter. We keep fixing the holes while they are gone and they keep finding new ones! We've only had a few in the house - they mostly stay outside. You should have seen me doing the "shuck and jive" when I was on the 6' ladder fixing the upstairs window when the pictured booger flew past my ear!!!!!! I just about fell off. My sister was visiting last August when one was in the kitchen. I don't know if she will come back.:no:
All the critters stay up to date on rabies shots, including the horses. We're trying to get someone to come fix the eaves on the west side of the house real soon, but seems like no one wants the little jobs. It's +20' on the air, so I can't fix it.
The local bat lady (really - a scientist who studies them) said to fill any >1/4" openings with steel wool. They can't chew through that. We're working on convincing them to live elsewhere. One problem is that we know have 4 years of bats being raised here so this is home to them......
Otherwise it is great! We live in the woods and border 2000+ acres of game management land so I can go out the back yard and ride the foothills for hours. The dogs love it too!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Bats in the house and I'll bet bears in the woods :new (15):


But the cats are cute and look quite comfy. I wonder if the cats think the bats are their toys to jump at and bat their paws at?? :smooch:


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I was looking for something else on here and found this old thread so I bumped it!

FYI - The bats were hopefully fully evicted this past summer.

View coming up the road, from front porch and the house with my lovely Copper in the front. I've got to find some new photos. We had all of the exposed concrete covered with stone it looks like a different house!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow.........that is absolutely gorgeous!!!! I would love a log cabin......minus the bats of course. I love the winding road....


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Beautiful cabin. 

I have a thing about images with dates on them. I immediately try to remember what I was doing at that time, who is still with us and who has moved on. Your last pic, Nov' 06, Sam was still with me and Ike was but a glimmer in some Goldens eye.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks for bumping Teresa, I was not a member then. Looks like you have plenty of space for me to park when I visit 

My friend has a log cabin in NH I visit every once in a while. Tucker loved it.










Now Fiona loves it too.










They now have a problem with flying squirrels making a nest in the roof. Exterminator called, traps set etc. No luck. He is about ready to shoot the little buggers. His DW caught one of the cute little Bambi eyed things in the woodstove. Drove it a long ways a way and set it free. She didn't even spray paint the little thing to tell if it came back:doh:. Now there is more commotion than ever.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Your cabin is beautiful. I've always loved log cabins.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I remember the pics or your darlings at that wonderful log cabin. I love the rails and posts. That's a real log cabin. Ours has too much "machined" wood to look authentic. Sigh. I still really like it though! we added stone to the exposed concrete summer before last and it makes it look soooo much nicer.

Plenty of room to park and plenty of woods to roam!

Flying squirrels are so adorable. Boy, those would be hard to evict but I know they do a lot of damage.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Beautiful pics!! What gorgeous scenery surrounding the cabin! Colour me jealous...


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Wow....beautiful cabin Teresa.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Teresa*

Teresa

I love your Log Cabin!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Do you take Renters.?


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Or full time lodgers?? Lol


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Beautiful Home!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Such a beautiful home and countryside. I would become a hermit and Never leave.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Gorgeous cat toy! Beautiful woodwork, scenery and I love log cabins!

Our lake house looks like it belongs in a city rather than in the woods. But it met all of our other requirements, so we bought it. I really like the log cabins better.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Deber said:


> Such a beautiful home and countryside. _I would become a hermit and Never leave_.


I'm pretty close to that. We won't even drive into town to eat out on weekends. Of course, "Town" is 30 - 40 miles away, at least the big one.

Unfortunately the land we adjoin is no longer leased by the DNR. It got leased by a logging company and there is no trespassing now. We used to hike just a little ways up Big Rock to a spring so Copper could cool off and plunder around. I can still do that since they didn't post on our side of the property, but no more riding the horse out of my backyard. Of course, my new horse is in no way safe to ride alone at this time so it isn't as big of a deal.

We love it here and I told DH no more moving. We've moved frequently during our marriage for his job and well, if he has to work at another office he can just send his paycheck home now.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

So beautiful! That's pretty much my dream, cabin with room for a horse or two and no one around. Luckily my husband likes the idea too. I wouldn't ever leave either!


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Coppers-mom, your cabin looks really neat. The cats like to "walk the plank" in our cabin too. Our bats live in a bat house on the garage. When the painter climbed up his ladder to stain the garage they flew out of their bat house and scared him! Here are some pics of our place.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Those are beautiful pictures. My mom always dreamed of having a log cabin. So how do you keep the bats out? And were you worried about them and you and rabies? You know I am phobic.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Such beautiful log cabins!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Our country place is not near that beautiful, but it is a tripple wide on 15 acres. At lease it borders on two sides by a 1200 acre ranch and on the other sides people are so far we can't see them. We have permission to walk anytime on the ranch property (except during hunting season) so this is our favorite walking place. Lots of ponds (when we have rain) and dogs have a lot of fun.

Still wish we could have put up a perm. cabin or home, but this will do us in our retirement years and thankfully all paid for. We are more than ready to retire!!!!!!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

When did you say, we could come?


----------

